# no need for auger



## MJames (Jan 1, 2006)

Somewhere at sometime, I have seen an advertisement for some soft sided tubes that you fill with an antifreeze solution and you put them in your hole in your shack. They fill the hole and the antifreeze solution doesn't freeze and so the next day when you go to your shack, all you have to do is remove the tube from the hole and you can fish. Saves redrilling every time. Does anyone know of these things and where I can get some?


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

try Reed's up in Walker, Gander Mountain, or Cabelas, other than that i don't know where else to look


----------

